

Seed Accelerators Have Created Nearly 3,500 Jobs - dh
http://grasshopper.com/blog/2012/08/seed-accelerators-have-created-nearly-3500-jobs/

======
TheOnlyRew
According to these numbers, 1436 companies were accelerated with
$1,176,787,411, creating 3389 jobs. Doing some simple math, these numbers
suggest that, on average, each of the small businesses created just about 2.36
jobs each at an initial investment of roughly 347 thousand dollars apiece
($347,237).

I know this is a case of lies, damn lies, and statistics, but I wonder how
these numbers compare -- or if it's possible to compare them -- to other other
growing industries, other "job creators". (I'm _very_ skeptical of that
phrase.) Is this market value for a new job? The fact that 83% of the value of
investments were recouped is significant, but how significant?

------
jedc
I'm the guy who created Seed-DB, where the data comes from for this post.

The biggest caveat is that I currently only get data from Crunchbase on
funding and number of employees, and there are a lot of gaps where companies
haven't updated this information. I would roughly estimate that the total
number of jobs created to be roughly double what's currently in Seed-DB.

------
JoeAltmaier
I'm having a hard time imagining anybody working for these seed companies
couldn't find a job. What was created, exactly?

~~~
jonhendry
Presumably other potential employers had to hire other people, and their other
potential employers had to hire other people, and it bubbles downward.
Eventually perhaps some business lost an employee who took a better paying
position, and wound up hiring an unemployed person.

